# Feathering...



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

When does the feathering normally come in really good? On our play date last weekend I noticed that both Auggie and especially Tinkerbell had some amazing feathering. I was just amazed by Tinkerbell's lush tail... it was sooooo thick and beautiful. And from what I gathered they are both just a couple of months older than our golden. 

I've been using the Furminator on Geddy roughly each day, and I'm wondering if "I'm" keeping her feathering from coming in nice and thick.

Oh... and do boys generally have more feathering than the females... or does it just depend on the dog?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think it varies from dog to dog...Tilly had a very unimpressive tail and feathers even at 12-14 months....people used to think she was a puppy (like 6 months old) and then it suddenly all filled out a little after 14 months....she has a thick coat now and glorious tail!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The nice long ,feathering coat comes in bet. 9 mths and 2 yrs.Males usually have nicer coats than females.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy's feathering is getting longer... just not thicker... hmmmm


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh it will! Just give it some time. My daughter was worried about her Mason's tail and feathering when he was about 5 or 6 months old. Now is he almost 2 and I have never seen a Golden with a tail and feathering like Mason has! He has soooooo much excess feathering on top of his ears he looks like a Cocker Spaniel if it isn't thinned out. His tail is huge and bushy now too. I think his feathering started thickening at about 8 or 9 months. Jazzy has always had pretty think feathering and tail. She is just a year but has had nice feathering and tail since about 5 months

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh Lynn...post a pic of Mason!! He really does have the lushest coat I have seen on a goldie!! (I cant believe Debbie was worried about his tail feathers!)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

8 to 10 months it starts coming in well, usually, but it varies. In the same litter, males have more than females, usually. But it's about genetics, not sex. If your dog is show bred, she should be a FLUFFY very soon.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Oh Lynn...post a pic of Mason!! He really does have the lushest coat I have seen on a goldie!! (I cant believe Debbie was worried about his tail feathers!)


Ok, let's see if this works. HeeHee, you know how good I am at this Emma!

Mason




































Jazzys Mom


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I would not use the Furminator on any of his feathering. It will grow in soon enough, but I think that device has the potential to damage the coat. Use just a regular brush on his feathers.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

I was worried about Sera getting good feathering, but it seemed to grow in very quickly when she was about a year old. Now she has beautiful feathering & tail, very thick, long, & lush. I wouldn't use the furmigator on the featherings either.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, I guess I have lived in a hole, but I don't know what the Furmigator is. Can someone fill me in?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think a lot depends on the dog...Here is Maggie at 11 months old and she is on the field line:









Here is Abbie at 9 months old:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Ok, I guess I have lived in a hole, but I don't know what the Furmigator is. Can someone fill me in?
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Here is their web site:

FURminator


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I think a lot depends on the dog...Here is Maggie at 11 months old and she is on the field line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Mary. I was so worried about Brinkley because hers was not coming in like my previous goldens had and I thought for sure, something was up but at about ten to eleven months it all started coming in and now it looks great.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

*Feathering*

Hey Abby...!!

It always seems to me that the feathering comes in completely during the pups second winter, at whatever age that is. It begins around nine months. I use a brush and comb, and for bad hair days an undercoat rake, sparingly. 

Margaret


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww... I hope that Geddy's comes in as nicely as Abbie's has (and that's not meant to slight Maggie... she's beautiful also).

btw... cute lil' mohawk down Abbie's back!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Awww... I hope that Geddy's comes in as nicely as Abbie's has (and that's not meant to slight Maggie... she's beautiful also).
> 
> btw... cute lil' mohawk down Abbie's back!!!


Thanks..... Abbie has a lot of Bad hair days and she hates the brush.....None taken about Maggie.....    Everyone is different about what there looking for in a Golden.....I happen to like Maggies Sporty look ..a lot of people dont. ...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Maggie couldnt look MORE different to Tilly (considering they are the same breed!) but they are both beeeeowtiful!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> When does the feathering normally come in really good? On our play date last weekend I noticed that both Auggie and especially Tinkerbell had some amazing feathering. I was just amazed by Tinkerbell's lush tail... it was sooooo thick and beautiful. And from what I gathered they are both just a couple of months older than our golden.
> 
> I've been using the Furminator on Geddy roughly each day, and I'm wondering if "I'm" keeping her feathering from coming in nice and thick.
> 
> Oh... and do boys generally have more feathering than the females... or does it just depend on the dog?


Thansk for the compliment. I wish I could take credit. Tinkerbell has basically always had some feathering. it has always been more lush and full than others her age. The tail you see know she had by the time she was 4 months old.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I would not use the Furminator on any of his feathering. It will grow in soon enough, but I think that device has the potential to damage the coat. Use just a regular brush on his feathers.





DogMomAbby said:


> I wouldn't use the furmigator on the featherings either.


Thanks you both so much for the advice! I'll be sure not to use it on her feathering anymore. I'll just comb and brush those areas.


----------

